# Saturday Morning Racket!



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Bloody birds!









I been wondering why the noise was so loud the past few days.....about 8 feet from my bedroom window









I wonder what the eggs will taste like?


















COO COO.........COO COO........BLOODY COO COO!

David


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

Nice piccy David! What camera/lens did you use?

I'm heavily into slide film again.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Well the weather was really bad, not much light and raining.....I snapped it quick with my D100 and a 80-400 AF VR Nikkor I have at home for the weekend (my son's gliding tomorrow and wanted to squirt a few off). Quite lucky actually I brought it home as at 1/30 sec I'm not sure I could have hand held my old 300mm f/4 that steady!







The vibration reduction system really does seem to work very well. It's not the sharpest piccy I've ever taken but I had to rate the camera at 800asa just to get 1/30 @ f4....bloody grotty weather!

Totally using digital now, have been for about 5 years I think....got loads of 35mm Nikon and Hasselblad stuff to get rid of since then, and one day I will get around to advertising it







, crazy really I must have thousands of pounds worth of gear just sitting doing bugger all, JEEZ! just think of the watches I could have instead









Best regards David


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Boxbrownie said:


> I wonder what the eggs will taste like?


Chicken?


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

I'll ask my cat Jon


----------

